# Installationsproblem



## Kodomator (5. September 2006)

Hi

Da einige aus meiner Gilde den Blasc-Client benutzen wollte ich das auch probieren.

Vorweg Daten:

- benutze Opera 9.01
- Router mit Firewall / Fritzbox 7050

1. wenn ich den clienten herrunter laden will bekomm ich keine Verbindung
    Opera sagt der Ftp könnte zu beschäfftigt sein.

   (Habs auf nem Anderen PC runtergeladen)

2. Installation - nachdem ich dur die ersten 3 Seiten durchgeklickert und die Installation begingt
    kommt diese Fehlermeldung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so weiß jetzt nicht mehr weiter.
wäre für Tipps dankbar ( Firewall, Ports, ...)

Gruß Kodo


----------



## Regnor (5. September 2006)

Hallo Kodo,
es ist bekannt das es Probleme gibt wenn BLASC hinter einem ProxyServer läuft. An diesem Problem sind wir gerade dran und hoffen euch schnellstmöglichst eine Lösung bieten zu können.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Kodomator (6. September 2006)

Hi

Wieso Proxy?

Die Datei hab ich auf einem Rechner herruntergeladen der Internetverbindung über einen Proxyserver hat.
Ging wunderbar.

Daheim hab ich halt nen Router mit Firewall, wie ein Kumpel aus meiner Gilde (anderer Router).
Beim ihm funzt es, bei mir gehts nicht.

Die XP-Firewall hab ich deaktiviert.
Ich vermute das mit irgend welchen Einstellungen zu tun hat. (im Router, Firewall, evtl. Ports, in XP selber)

Ich weiß halt nicht wo und was.

Gruß Kodo


----------



## Roran (6. September 2006)

http://www.buffed.de/BLASC_Setup.exe


----------



## Kodomator (6. September 2006)

Ja das File herrunterladen geht mit dem Link, aber bei der Installation ist immer noch das selbe wie oben beschrieben.

Gruß Kodo


----------



## Regnor (6. September 2006)

Kodomator schrieb:


> Ja das File herrunterladen geht mit dem Link, aber bei der Installation ist immer noch das selbe wie oben beschrieben.
> 
> Gruß Kodo



Hi Kodomator,
ich weiß das es momentan wohl Probleme gibt bei Nutzern mit Proxyservern. Wir sind aber schon an dem Problem dran. 

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Kodomator (6. September 2006)

Proxyserver???

Ich hab doch nur einen Router.

Ist dieser etwa ein Proxyserver? (in Opera ist bei Proxy nichts eingetragen)

Bei meinem Kumpel funzt es doch auch, der hat auch nur einen Router?

??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (7. September 2006)

muuuh, EDIT ..

Rascal im  Post nach mir hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is ja auch noch früh und gestern wars lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ich schau mir die sache jetzt mal in ruhe an, versuche das Prob nachzuvollziehen und meld mich dann hier wieder.


----------



## Rascal (7. September 2006)

@ Regnor:
Vielleicht solltest du diesen Thread nochmals ganz durchlesen ^^


----------



## Regnor (7. September 2006)

So, jetzt mal n sinnvoller Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das BLASC_Setup braucht sowohl HTTP als auch FTP Zugang ins Internet, eventuell mußt du den noch freischalten in deiner Firewall. Der Port für FTP ist 21 der für HTTP ist 80.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Kodomator (7. September 2006)

HUHU   Ich HAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSSS!

Es war die schweine Windows-XP Firewall, die eigendlich meines wissens aus sein sollte.

Doch so war es nicht. Ich Hasse Windows.


Danke eurer Bemühungen.

Gruß Kodo


----------

